# Trades (ED Techs)



## Gambit (12 Apr 2004)

Just had a few questions aboutthe trades in the army and more specificaly the electical distribution techs.

1.What is the general area of practice for electricians is it more of an industrial type or commercial or even residential?

2.Being a journeyman electrician do I get to bypass any courses that might be needed?

3.Are there any trades websites so that I can maybe see what it is like to be an ED Tech or even a relative "day in the life" of one?


----------



## mattoigta (12 Apr 2004)

try here:
 http://recruiting.forces.gc.ca/html/careers/career_profiles/index.html 

good luck


----------



## Pikache (12 Apr 2004)

Wrong forum. Off to CSS forum.


----------



## Gambit (12 Apr 2004)

oops thanks didn‘t see this one hehe


----------



## Gambit (12 Apr 2004)

Ya i have seen that before but I was wondering if anyone could give me personal experiences.


----------



## Gambit (12 Apr 2004)

Well one more question are ED techs placed in field engineer squads?  Sorry if it is a stupid question.


----------



## Gambit (13 Apr 2004)

bump


----------

